# Help- hen will not get off of her nest



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

One of my hens has been on her nest for the last 3 days and will not get off. I do move her each day to collect eggs and as soon as I take the eggs she runs outside and acts normal. I am not sure if she is eating and drinking or if she is staying on the nest all day while I am at work. Do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She's broody. She'll be fine. If you dont want her broody put her in a cage or another pen away from eggs being laid for a few days .


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks. I don't mind her being broody, was just worried. I haven't seen her eat or drink, but I am sure if she wants something she is getting it & I don't stair at her all day- haha.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

We have a broody hen right now also. She came and went for a couple weeks but now she doesn't move. She's been sitting now for about a week. Looks like we'll have some new chickens in a couple more weeks.


----------

